#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Новости >  > > >  >  > Ретриты, лекции, семинары >  > > >  >  >  «Сансара и Нирвана» — новый модуль курса «Открытие буддизма»

## Глеб Иванов

Открыта регистрация на девятый модуль курса «Открытие буддизма». Нам предстоит освоить одну из ключевых тем — «Сансара и Нирвана». Напомним, что модули можно осваивать по отдельности и в любом порядке (кроме некоторых). Приглашаем всех желающих!

Занятия проходят в Zoom, курс предусматривает большой объём самостоятельной работы с опорой на видеолекции и текстовые материалы. Курс ведут сертифицированные преподаватели ФПМТ, приглашённые учителя и геше-лхарамба Дакпа Джампа.

Подробности и регистрация: https://bca-fpmt.timepad.ru/event/1483184/

----------

Владимир Николаевич (17.11.2020)

----------

